# Warming up



## DOS Forever (Aug 25, 2004)

Starting online journal to (hopefully) keep me motivated sophmore year. I didnt get close to my goals last year, my shoulder and back injuries didnt help and I've lost much of my former strength since. This is week 1 out of 6 before going to a heavier routine. 

Chest and Back:Completed 8/22

Bench Press-3x145(10,10,9) 
Inc. Dumb. press-3x45(10,10,8)
Dec Dumb Press-3x45(10,10,10)
Bentover row-3x90(10,10,10)...way too easy, but painful
Lat. Pulldown-3x100(10,10,12)
1-arm row-3x60(10,10,10)

Shoulders: completed 8/23

"Arnold" Press-3x40(10,10,10)
Seated Military-3x70(10,10,10)...way too easy, painful coming down
Lat. raise-3x15(10,10,10)
Bentover flye-3x15(10,10,10)
Dumbell Shrug-3x60(10,10,10)

Legs: completed 8/24
Squat-200x3(15,15,15)...too easy
Inc. Leg Press (glut emphasis)-400x3(15,15,15)...too easy
Leg Curl-100x3(15,15,15)
Seated Calf Raise-80x3(15,15,15)

Rest: 8/25

Gonna do arms tommorrow to give them some time off.

Notes:
Not bad for first week in 3 months. My back is really stiff after doing legs, but thats what ibprofn is for. My left shoulder hurt while excersising it, but much looser now and I no longer have any pain sleeping on it       .
I feel soooo weak though only doing 145lb bench when my best was 220x3(8,8,6).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Parting Wisdom:
DOS cannot die!
AWP = n00b stick
No matter how big you may be, there's always a 90-year-old chinese man who can knock you on ur butt


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

Good Luck reaching your goals!!


----------

